# Campagnolo Zonda Clincher Wheelset



## sleaver (21 Apr 2014)

I've had my bike, Specialized Allez Elite for almost a year now and now that winter is over, I'm getting the itch to upgrade parts.

I've been doing a bit of reading and it seems that the wheels are a good place to start and I have only been reading good things about this wheelset. Well, apart from someone saying about the spoke count but is that something I should worry about?

Seeing as Wiggle have them on sale at the moment at around my budget, it seems a good deal. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-zonda-clincher-wheelset

So, first question is would they help improve things over the standard wheels I have got and the second is are they a good wheelset to get as my first upgrade?

If the answer to those are positive, then I've got a couple of possible stupid questions. Is it east to swap the cassette over and would I need new tyres as these say they are clinchers? I know mine are not tubulars but then I don't know if that makes them clinchers or if there are a third type of tyre.


----------



## Big Nick (21 Apr 2014)

Dunno but I can tell you in a few days when mine arrive!


----------



## StuAff (21 Apr 2014)

Superb wheels. Light, stiff, tough, look great. No idea about swapping the cassette over. And yes, you almost certainly have clinchers.


----------



## Jaye (25 Apr 2014)

Hey Sleaver I hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread, but you have asked the same question I was going to ask. I have a 2013 Spesh allez compact, which I absolutely love, and also read that the best upgrade for bikes in this price range is the wheel set. And guess what wheels I was looking at; yup you guessed it. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-zonda-clincher-wheelset/ 

They look fantastic, the reviews are very good and the price is right. But the question is will I notice any difference in speed cornering, braking, climbing acceleration.....etc. 

Also Wiggle give a choice of Shimano or Campy freehub, what is the difference? Is it as simple as Shimano for Shimano gears? 
Have you made a choice yet Sleaver? Let me know how youre getting on. Big Nick have yours arrived yet? 

I know I could put the money away and save for a better bike, but I love my Spesh and think the frame is superb for its price range. Any and all advice welcome please gang.


----------



## the_mikey (25 Apr 2014)

Shimano freehub for Shimano and Sram gears, Campag freehub for Campag gears.


----------



## Big Nick (25 Apr 2014)

Mine are on and went for a 40 mile test ride with them on my Bianchi

26 pb's on Strava.....do I need to say more!

The ride is slightly harsher but they are quite light, seem to spin forever, good for climbing and quiet.

They won't be coming off anytime soon!


----------



## Jaye (26 Apr 2014)

26 pb's!!!! Big Nick that's amazing, I guess that means I will have to hit the savings pot and splash out. Did you fit the cassette yourself? If so is it feasible for a novice to fit, I have the tools but I'm not the greatest mechanically? 

Cheers Mikey thanks for the link to some serious freehub porn


----------



## berty bassett (26 Apr 2014)

Jaye said:


> 26 pb's!!!! Big Nick that's amazing, I guess that means I will have to hit the savings pot and splash out. Did you fit the cassette yourself? If so is it feasible for a novice to fit, I have the tools but I'm not the greatest mechanically?
> 
> Cheers Mikey thanks for the link to some serious freehub porn


if your got the tools i would say yes its easy - take the bits off one by one and lay them in order then you can clean then as you put them back on - they can only go on one way


----------



## Big Nick (26 Apr 2014)

Jaye said:


> Did you fit the cassette yourself? If so is it feasible for a novice to fit, I have the tools but I'm not the greatest mechanically?



Jaye
Yes I did fit the cassette myself, its straightforward but you need the correct removal tool and a chain whip so budget another £20 for the tools.
It's then a case of wrapping the chain whip around one of the larger sprockets, insert the removal tool into the lock ring on the cassette and apply steady increasing force to unscrew the lockring.
It will probably take some budging but just take care to keep both tools firmly seated and it will eventually come.

As Berty says when you've removed the lockring, remove each sprocket and spacer and lay them out in the exact order they came off. On my campagnolo the sprockets have a small triangular mark on each one to help line them up, ensure the markings on each sprocket face towards you and they will only slide on one way.

The outer (smaller) sprocket should stand slightly proud when you've slid them all back on, refit the lockring and re tighten until you get several clicks.....job done!


----------



## sleaver (26 Apr 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday but unfortunately still in the box as I have exams on Monday and Tuesday and so am currently cramming  I also need to get the tools as well.

My current wheels are 622 x 14 (from memory) but the Zonda's are 622 x 15c. Should my current tyres still fit?


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2014)

sleaver said:


> My current wheels are 622 x 14 (from memory) but the Zonda's are 622 x 15c. Should my current tyres still fit?


Yes.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Apr 2014)

I haven't been round these parts much recently. I have an allez elite 2010 model and it's slightly the worse for wear. The stock wheels were rubbish and I upgraded to 30mm 501s. To be honest they made a noticeable difference and I was quite happy with them. Their time has come however, the braking track is quite worn and the freehub is decidedly dodgy. Despite nursing it along with oil it has pretty much given up. 

Anyway my ambition only stretched to rs21s and I've been reluctant to commit to spending that much on wheels (my 501s seemed a lot of money) 

I don't know if it is the weather, or I've been struck down by some terrible affliction, but I've just pulled the trigger on a pair of Zondas. 

I know they are only seen as mid-range wheels, and some of the rear wheels I see at TTs cost four or five times that, but it still seems like a huge amount of money to spend on wheels.

It's done now though and I just hope they are worth it!


----------



## Nathan AV (28 Apr 2014)

After reading many reviews and following the link at the top ive splashed out on the Zondas, This has doubled the cost of my recent bike build so hopefully I'll feel the difference.


----------



## Labradorofperception (28 Apr 2014)

I'm on my second set (I run Campag but a new bike is Shimano hence second pair). The first I bought in 2007 and they are still going strong and running true. They've been used in everything from London commuting to full on weeks in the Alps to crits.

For the money they are a cracking wheel - nice and stiff but not skittishly so like a lot of race oriented or semi deep rims. The hubs are still running smooth.

I put my new set on my PX in place of the stock wheels and could feel the improvement immediately.

You won't regret buying a set.


----------



## winjim (28 Apr 2014)

Does anybody have an opinion on the spoke pattern on the Campag wheels compared with the equivalent Fulcrums? I have heard that the Campags are stiffer, but more difficult to keep true.


----------



## jagman.2003 (1 May 2014)

Nebulous said:


> I haven't been round these parts much recently. I have an allez elite 2010 model and it's slightly the worse for wear. The stock wheels were rubbish and I upgraded to 30mm 501s. To be honest they made a noticeable difference and I was quite happy with them. Their time has come however, the braking track is quite worn and the freehub is decidedly dodgy. Despite nursing it along with oil it has pretty much given up.
> 
> Anyway my ambition only stretched to rs21s and I've been reluctant to commit to spending that much on wheels (my 501s seemed a lot of money)
> 
> ...



Similar position to myself. I have recently built a bike with RS21's & have a commuter with R501's. The RS21's are strong & great on the flat. But don't seem very lively on the hills. Checking the weight they aren't the lightest. The R501's do actually seem to spin up quite well on my commuter. I have broken a couple of spokes. All in all I like them.

But I too had a mad moment & purchased the Zonda's. The reviews were very good & on sale! I fitted them & test rode yesterday. Only a short blast after my commute so not a really good test but seem pretty good to me. I switched the shimano cassette (shimano hub) & tyres over no problem. Hoping for a PR popping ride at the weekend.

The R21's will go on the commuter now & the R501's will go on a new winter project.


----------



## Nathan AV (1 May 2014)

I, like many seem to rate the R501's (not bad for a £70 wheelset) and have used them for over a year and in every weather conditions available. As Jagman.2003 said they do spin up well but when switching to other wheels such as the Zondas the difference is very noticeable (may just be a placebo but ill take it).


----------



## Peter T (1 May 2014)

I have had Zondas for 14 months and done about 5000 miles on them, they are stiff and a little noisy but have stayed true and spin up brilliantly. A massive upgrade on a 501 which are a couple of miles per hour slower in my view and flex awfully. I think this is the cheapest pricepoint upgrade for the greatest benefit. You could spend another £250 it would be marginal. But the difference performance between a Zonda and something like an Aksium or Fulcrum 7 is quite big so well worth the extra £120.


----------



## jagman.2003 (6 May 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Mine are on and went for a 40 mile test ride with them on my Bianchi
> 
> 26 pb's on Strava.....do I need to say more!
> 
> ...



To agree with above view.
Went for first good spin with mine at weekend. Didn't want to be a segment slave so added another 8.5miles, a town & a hill to my previous best flat route.
Pretty impressed. Maintained exactly the same average speed of 20.3 over the longer distance. Six personal records & three within top ten overall.
It really seems to climb better. So will try a better climbing route next time. 

Seemed a little harsher ride at first but settled down. I can wear my Campagnolo jersey with pride now!


----------



## sleaver (7 May 2014)

After they were sitting in the box due to exams, I finally swapped the wheels over last night and if all goes to plan should be going out for a ride later.

One question though, did anyone else have a small magnetic round bit of metal with a small black screw and if so, did I need to put it somewhere other than back in the box?


----------



## jagman.2003 (7 May 2014)

sleaver said:


> After they were sitting in the box due to exams, I finally swapped the wheels over last night and if all goes to plan should be going out for a ride later.
> 
> One question though, did anyone else have a small magnetic round bit of metal with a small black screw and if so, did I need to put it somewhere other than back in the box?


I cannot answer with complete detail. But I had a quick butchers at the instructions & it appeared to some tools for changing spokes. The spoke nipple isn't accessible from the tyre rim. I put my magnet & screw bag in the bag & stashed away to be lost completely later.


----------



## Labradorofperception (7 May 2014)

The magnet is, I think, for a computer. The spokes are bladed and might not fit many of the magnets that comes with a typical computer.


----------



## Mugshot (7 May 2014)

sleaver said:


> One question though, did anyone else have a small magnetic round bit of metal with a small black screw and if so, did I need to put it somewhere other than back in the box?


As @jagman.2003 says it's for your spokes, I lost mine about 10 minutes after putting the wheels on


----------



## sleaver (7 May 2014)

Thanks. At least I know that something isn't going to fall off 10 meters down the road 

Well, that still depends on my skills at changing wheels


----------



## Big Nick (7 May 2014)

I had that, I assumed it was a magnet for the sensor of a bike computer but who knows???


----------



## winjim (7 May 2014)

RTFM?


----------



## Big Nick (7 May 2014)

winjim said:


> RTFM?


No real man does that!!


----------



## the_mikey (7 May 2014)

Labradorofperception said:


> The magnet is, I think, for a computer. The spokes are bladed and might not fit many of the magnets that comes with a typical computer.



The magnet is for recovering and locating spoke nipples from/into the rim when you need to replace a spoke.


----------



## Kbrook (11 May 2014)

I have just sent my Zondas back to wiggle, when I span them holding the freehub it didn't spin properly at all, freehub vibrated and was notchy if that makes sense. Anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## jagman.2003 (12 May 2014)

Kbrook said:


> I have just sent my Zondas back to wiggle, when I span them holding the freehub it didn't spin properly at all, freehub vibrated and was notchy if that makes sense. Anyone else had similar problems?



Mine ran very smooth & quiet. I have shimano hub. I have heard the Campagnolo version is pretty noisy!


----------



## jowwy (13 May 2014)

i have the shimano hub on mine - very quiet indeed


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2014)

My Shimano hubs seem to run silently, whereas my Campag ones are very loud when free-wheeling. Gives you an incentive to keep pedalling at the end of long rides when the noise is starting to get annoying.


----------



## Nathan AV (19 May 2014)

After testing out the Zondas on multiple rides now I can say im over the moon with them. I'm running 25mm tyres with them and as a package they feel great. Not noticed any flex when out of the saddle and they spin up very well. 
I'm hoping its not placebo but my averages have picked up and even bagged myself a few Koms so ill take that any day :-) I run a Shimano freehub and when freewheeling its not too noisy but make sure the cassettes on properly and the skewers are tight as my first venture out felt as though the rear was rattling. a few checks and now all is fine (I never did figure out exactly what it was causing the rattle).


----------



## bpsmith (20 May 2014)

What price did you guys pay for these? Just to get an idea on what to spend.

How would they compare to my stock set on the 2014 Defy 1?


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

bpsmith said:


> What price did you guys pay for these? Just to get an idea on what to spend.
> 
> How would they compare to my stock set on the 2014 Defy 1?


around 250 on wiggle


----------



## Big Nick (21 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> around 250 on wiggle


Yep, same here

Great wheels for the price point


----------



## bpsmith (21 May 2014)

Ok, cool. Will save a few pennies more then!


----------



## SteveBM (28 May 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Ok, cool. Will save a few pennies more then!



A lot of my buddies have gone down the Zonda route and they're pleased with them

I've gone with a custom build option for £10 more. Will be fitting them today


----------



## frogdr1ver (28 May 2014)

First post on these forums and ive been googling this wheelset and they had gone out of stock everywhere, managed to find them from an Amazon seller so ordered them for £229 + £5.95 postage. They have been dispatched today and hopefully i'll have them over the weekend. There was three sets when i ordered and there is one left as i type. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campagnolo-...qid=1401301462&sr=8-1&keywords=zonda+clincher


----------



## bpsmith (29 May 2014)

frogdr1ver said:


> First post on these forums and ive been googling this wheelset and they had gone out of stock everywhere, managed to find them from an Amazon seller so ordered them for £229 + £5.95 postage. They have been dispatched today and hopefully i'll have them over the weekend. There was three sets when i ordered and there is one left as i type. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campagnolo-Zonda-Clincher-Wheelset-Shimano/dp/B00BUL2L78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401301462&sr=8-1&keywords=zonda clincher


 
Exactly where I was looking to buy from. Price cannot be beaten anywhere, which made me dubious. Decided that no more procrastination is required and bought the last pair, not to miss out! Used my Credit Card, to carry the can, should there is any issue with them. Hopefully the cash put aside does not burn a hole in the meantime. lol.

Let me know when yours arrive...

Thinking of grabbing a pair of GP4000S' to go on mine, along with a new 11-28 cassette. Can then keep my standard Giant wheels for the Winter. Having never bought wheels on their own, aside from tubes, is there anything else that I need to get in order to fit them?


----------



## frogdr1ver (29 May 2014)

Great minds and all that, mine are due delivery today so we'll see what turns up. Ive got some shiny GP4000S' sitting in the garage waiting patiently to be fitted as well! Just going to swap my cassette over but have been looking at upgrading that slightly but im happy with its 11-28 ratio at the moment so will come back to that at a later date.


----------



## frogdr1ver (29 May 2014)

quick update, wheels arrived the courier used was ipost parcels if you want to track your order. Wheels were boxed as expected with all the campy labesl on saying who had made and checked them etc. The washer and skewers were all in the box as well. Swapped over cassettes and fitted new tyres etc and thoroughly impressed. I didnt think there would be such a difference between the sets of wheels but its very noticable and my freehub is a lot quieter now. Only problem is i cant get out to ride until monday now!!


----------



## bpsmith (29 May 2014)

I am also pretty much settled on the GP4000S and grabbing a new 11-28 cassette too. Going to keep the stock wheels intact for Winter use. That's the plan, at least.

Did you go for 23's or 25's? Wired or Folding? Not sure what to get yet.

Good to hear that the wheels are as expected. How long did they take to come, from ordering to arrival?


----------



## frogdr1ver (29 May 2014)

Ive gone for the 23's on the GP's and the folding ones. I ordered the wheels on Tuesday, they were dispatched yesterday and arrived today. So brilliant service.


----------



## bpsmith (29 May 2014)

I am leaning towards the 25's based on popular choice on Google. Never had 23's and only done 500 miles on my stock 25's.


----------



## frogdr1ver (29 May 2014)

It's trial and error with me really, the stock tyres were 25's so thought I'd go narrow to see how they handle.


----------



## bpsmith (29 May 2014)

I guess it's the only way to find out. Looking forward to mine coming now. Probably next week now I would imagine.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2014)

Any further update on your wheels? Got any rides in?

Mine were attempted to be delivered today, so collecting tomorrow.

Just going to order the bits now. Can I assume that the standard length valves will suffice if I order the Conty Race 28's for example? Or are there preferred tubes over these?

Best place to order for multiple tube purchases?


----------



## frogdr1ver (2 Jun 2014)

Yeah went out on them today, did 43Km in them and they are excellent, no complaints at all. Very quick to spin up compared to the stock wheels i had. Im impressed with the GP4000's as well. I don't think it made for a harsher ride going from 25's to 23's and i had them up to around 110psi front and back. I put normal inner tubes in them (nothing fancy) and they fitted fine.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2014)

Excellent. Looking forward to mine now!

Couldn't decide on GP4000S or SII model, so started a new thread. Unanimous that the S were best and saves me a tenner, so decision made. Will order later.

We're the tyres difficult to fit or not? I have never changed a road bike tyre btw.


----------



## frogdr1ver (2 Jun 2014)

No they were easy to fit, they were the first Road Tyre id changed as well. They did seem a fair bit tigter to go on than i was expecting but no great shakes with some decent tyre levers. I was a bit "overly careful" with the new wheels though i think.They just seem really fragile compared to the MTB wheels im used to although im sure they are not.


----------



## Cyclone1 (2 Jun 2014)

I went for the Conti Race 28 Supersonic inner tubes with my Zondas and fitted Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tyres. The supersonics knock another 100g of rotating mass off the wheels for £10....no brainer.

The supersonics come in at approx 50g v std tubes at 130g and std Race 28s at 99g. When looking at wheels you have to spend another £100 plus to go 100g lighter!!


----------



## bpsmith (2 Jun 2014)

Considered those, but want to use the wheels every day so grabbed a bulk pack of 10 Race 28's from Ribble for £28. Good every day tube I am told.

The point about the extra 98g is very good though.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2014)

Thoroughly disappointed!!!

Collected parcel from depot. Packing was odd at top as was corrugated and taped over. Assumed that it was just the way they were shipped. Got home and it appears that some greasy sticky liquid has spilled into the box and they had attempted to cover it.

Both wheels have marks around the rim and there are no instructions, spacer or skewers in the box! Gutted!

Can those who also ordered via Amazon please confirm that theirs were spotless, with no marks and included the above items? If so, what exactly came in your box aside from the wheels?

I have emailed to ask for a replacement but assume that this may not happen as I had the last set?

Do you reckon that the braking surface will clean up once used on the bike? It's not dinged or dented, but more stained it appears.

Cheers guys.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2014)

Difficult to see, but disappointing up close.


----------



## frogdr1ver (3 Jun 2014)

Wow really sorry to hear about that! Mine were mint, the box was mint as well. The wheels were wrapped in thin foam and had the skewers and all the instructions, spoke nipple magnet, spacer for the cassette and all the certification saying who they has been built by etc. have you heard back from the seller yet?


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2014)

Mine were far from mint, both box and rims. The marks are more like etchings. Unsure of what they will look like on bike, but should I even need to be considering this?

Not heard back, but think its a business so will assume they will respond in the morning. Fingers crossed that they have more.

If not, I don't know what to do. If a discount is given then may consider keeping, but don't know if it's worth it or not. Totally deflated at present!


----------



## SteveBM (3 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE="bpsmith, post: 3115008, member: 32090"
Unsure of what they will look like on bike, but should I even need to be considering this?
[/QUOTE]

FWIW, send them back and get a refund or replacement. It's a lot of money to have to compromise


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2014)

That's my feeling tbh. Just found them in stock for £20 more on Wiggle, so that's my fallback.

Ordered on credit card to cover me in case not as expected, so should be ok. Will see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## SteveBM (3 Jun 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That's my feeling tbh. Just found them in stock for £20 more on Wiggle, so that's my fallback.
> 
> Ordered on credit card to cover me in case not as expected, so should be ok. Will see what they say tomorrow.



Ordered a pair for my son from Wiggle. Arrived today. Packaged really well and look stunning

For £20 more you get perfection!


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2014)

Indeed. I am totally with you. Will see what they say about replacement or return them. Good to know that the Wiggle kit comes as expected!


----------



## SteveBM (3 Jun 2014)

Good luck with getting it sorted

Not my intention to sound smug in my earlier post. All the best in getting this sorted. If the size of the grin on my son's face is anything to go by, you're gonna love the wheels once it's all resolved


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2014)

Didn't think that for a moment tbh. Hope my reply didn't suggest that either. 

Just a bit deflated. Kind of thought this could happen from Amazon Seller. Should stick to proper shops and will do from here on.

Rushed home to swap CBR for the car, to go back out to collect and then ended up a waste if time. Lol.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Jun 2014)

Reply from seller received. Away until Friday, so will check stock and advise then. Will have to give the chance first, before considering an order from Wiggle.


----------



## bpsmith (6 Jun 2014)

So, Friday morning arrives and goes, and still no reply as promised. Phoned them to check and Ashley Fielding is away again and apparently nobody else can deal with this issue or arrange a replacement. He is back Monday now. What a shambles!

Return now requested via Amazon and they have 3 business days to respond. Should have done this on Wednesday instead of showing good faith!

Sooooo glad that I used my credit card. Just had a funny feeling that it wouldn't pan out and now should have recourse from them if no joy next week...


----------



## frogdr1ver (7 Jun 2014)

Still cant believe how chalk and cheese our orders have been, i couldnt be happier with mine and yours is a complete shambles. For what its worth i would have gone to amazon straight away and let them deal with it.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Jun 2014)

Indeed. But you didn't need any customer service. All they did was ship a box. Shipping company was the problem with me, due to the damage, but Cobalt Innovations have been crap after that.

When buying through Amazon, all they do is pass your returns request straight to the seller, so same thing happens. The only difference is that you can then lodge a complaint after 3 working days. Only then does Amazon get involved.

Now that my tyres, tubes and cassette have arrived, I am so tempted to just stick them on. Lol.

How are you going? Any noticeable difference? Do you use Strava? PR's all round since?


----------



## frogdr1ver (8 Jun 2014)

Aah i didnt realise that was all amazon did, i thought they would maybe take charge of it a bit as there customer service is normally really good. Hopefully you'll get it sorted soon. Unfortunately i wont be on a bike for another ten days or so, i work offshore so im away at the moment. When i get back intend on putting some mileage on the wheels, ive only been into road cycling a short while so im aiming for the imperial ton as my goal. Not really used strava tend to stick with Garmin.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Jun 2014)

Will see tomorrow.

The ton is a good challenge. I am new too, and only done 400 so far this year. 51 miles being the longest. It's a time issue for me rather than the distance.

I use Garmin also, but upload to Strava too. It can get a bit addictive mind you.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Jun 2014)

Finally spoken to the guy for sorting mine out. It appears that they just sell whatever items that they can buy elsewhere and turn a profit. They are being collected tomorrow, hopefully, but uncertain whether they have stock to replace them with.

So, on the assumption that I just get a refund, should I stick with the Zonda's or has anyone seen something better/different at this price range? If sticking as is, has anyone seen them for cheaper than the £252 that Wiggle are selling for?


----------



## Cyclone1 (9 Jun 2014)

Good news and Zondas all the way. Nothing else at that price compares. If like me it's all about weight, then get some lightweight tyres and Conti Supersonic tubes and they will be lighter than a Ksyrium Elite wheel set for nearly half the price....


----------



## Big Nick (9 Jun 2014)

Just use Wiggle, arsing around with Amazon for cycle gear is largely a faff-on in my experience

As a side note I have around 200 miles on my Zondas now and they are brilliant wheels at their price point


----------



## bpsmith (9 Jun 2014)

Good to hear guys. That's decided then. Just awaiting their £5 discount code, unless anyone knows a better one?


----------



## simon briggs (10 Jun 2014)

I too have just splashed out on Zonda's for my new build. looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## bpsmith (10 Jun 2014)

Just ordered mine. Didn't want to await refund and then lose out on Wiggle too. Only 2 sets left in Shimano fitment now...

Sign up for newsletter and save £5 don't forget.


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jun 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Just ordered mine. Didn't want to await refund and then lose out on Wiggle too. Only 2 sets left in Shimano fitment now...
> 
> Sign up for newsletter and save £5 don't forget.


Good to know you got sorted via wiggle. I don't own any Zonda's or have any plans to get any ( just reading thread with interest).

EDIT. Wiggle have a great returns policy which is for 12 months if returned in unused condition.

Hopefully you will get your refund without issue & I will learn from your unfortunate Amazon experience.

FWIW I have 2 sets of wheels in Shimano/Sram fitment, Easton EA70 Aero's at around 1730g for winter use & American Classic Aero 3's (in white) at around 1500g for summer.
The Zondas appear to be around 1550g so nearly 150g lighter than my Eastons & cheaper too.

When I get my ass into gear for my C2W +1 bike I will put the American Classics on that & maybe sell the supplied Mavic Aksiums or keep em as new to put back on should I eventually sell one.

Good luck again with Amazon.


----------



## bpsmith (10 Jun 2014)

My Amazon saga is not over yet. Courier can only collect and won't allow me to take to depot. Arranged for 4pm collection today...and they turned up at 2:30pm. Have asked for 2:30pm onwards on Thursday now, so fingers crossed. It's laughable really.

You have some very nice wheels there! Fair play. I am really looking forward to hopefully getting mine all running by the weekend and can't wait to experience the difference.


----------



## Kins (11 Jun 2014)

How long they been £250? I would like some but be another two weeks before i could buy em. Think they'll stay at that price for that long?


----------



## bpsmith (12 Jun 2014)

A couple of weeks I think. They only had 2 sets left after I ordered, but since shown 10+. There might be a discount over Fathers Day I am guessing, but wanted them before then. 

Would be interesting to see if they refund me some, if the above turns out to be the case. 

Anyway, UKMail arrived this afternoon. Lucky I got home earlier than expected. He dropped off the Wiggle parcel and took the damaged ones away. Very fortunate timing and that both used the same courier!

Can't wait to get them fitted now...


----------



## bpsmith (12 Jun 2014)

For those who just bought and fitted, I have a question about fitting the cassette. The wheels have an 11 speed hub and come with a spacer for 9 or 10 speed cassettes. I have a new 105 11-28 cassette to go on and it also comes with a spacer. Should I fit both spacers on the assumption that the cassette assumes that it is being fitted to a 10 speed hub and the spacer with the wheels turns the 11 speed hub to a 10 speed?

What did you guys do?


----------



## bpsmith (12 Jun 2014)

All set up and test short ride proved fun. Gears not quite there, but bike feels so much smoother, like it been dipped in gold lube! 

Talking of which, did you guys grease your cassette, skewers, etc when fitting?

I didn't have any grease to hand, so fitted it all without and wondering if should take apart to grease?

Zonda wheels...well worth the wait!!!


----------



## Jaye (17 Jun 2014)

I am now the proud owner of a set of these bad boys! So let the silly questions begin. I have used the spacer provided and fitted my 9 speed Shimano cassette on the 11 speed hub my gears will not now rail across to the small cog, is it just a case of adjusting my limit screws or have i made a balls up? Do I need to use the spacer provided at all? Heeeeelp im gagging to get out and spin 'em.

Cheers gang


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jun 2014)

I asked the question over spacers above and did a bit of online searching. My logic is that the Campagnolo spacer is needed for fitting a 9 or 10 speed cassette in addition to any spacer that comes with the cassette itself and is stated as required on the instructions. Fitted and working fine on mine and then read a random article by Muc-Off in a mag yesterday that confirmed this to be correct.

You are correct in that you need to adjust the limit screws accordingly. There's loads of articles you could follow online. Park Tools' site is very useful.


----------



## Jaye (17 Jun 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I asked the question over spacers above and did a bit of online searching. My logic is that the Campagnolo spacer is needed for fitting a 9 or 10 speed cassette in addition to any spacer that comes with the cassette itself and is stated as required on the instructions.




Problem solved, the mechanical numpty that I am, I had failed to seat the smallest cog properly which was causing the grief. And yes it needed the spacer supplied. 

As for the wheels I've been for a 12 mile spin on them and I could definitely tell the difference, they are a lot smoother than I thought they would be, gather pace seriously quickly on descents and although I didn't push too hard uphill my legs (and lungs) were not burning as much as usual on the 16%er I often climb.

So far so very pleased.


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

I was going to buy these until I saw its difficult to find replacement rims and UK Campag charge a whopping £420 to replace two rims using same spokes. I know there is probably cheaper ways round this but even so, I'll just buy an easier set I can replace the rims myself.


----------



## tincaman (24 Jun 2014)

Gone for these at £247 on Wiggle, for the price and weight and good reviews there doesn't seem much to touch them


----------



## tincaman (24 Jun 2014)

tincaman said:


> Gone for these at £247 on Wiggle, for the price and weight and good reviews there doesn't seem much to touch them


£7.43 Quidco as well


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2014)

I have had a set since Tuesday and can't fault them on the past three morning runs into work and home, 17 miles each way. Off out tomorrow for 60+km to see how much difference they make to a longer ride. Look great on my PX


----------



## MrWill (12 Jul 2014)

Waiting for them to come back in stock. Do Wiggle tend to put prices up when items come back into stock?


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Jul 2014)

MrWill said:


> Waiting for them to come back in stock. Do Wiggle tend to put prices up when items come back into stock?


I watched them for a while and they never seem to go over 250 pounds. They were around 220 earlier in the year so fingers crossed they are cheaper


----------



## MrWill (13 Jul 2014)

Anyone know whether the Zondas have brass or aluminum nipples?


----------



## MrWill (16 Jul 2014)

Back in stock at Wiggle at last, just bought a pair. . Swapped them for Fulcrum 5's, hope they are worth it.

£7.71 using Topcashbback too.


----------



## jamin100 (25 Jul 2014)

any more feedback on these wheels?
Looking to upgrade the ones that come on my Giant Defy 3 composite


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2014)

jamin100 said:


> any more feedback on these wheels?
> Looking to upgrade the ones that come on my Giant Defy 3 composite



I have had them on my bike now for about four weeks and they are great. I have done about 1000km and they are true as the day I got them. They spin up quickly and are great when pushing the bike hard and certainly make a difference when climbing which has never been my favourite thing to do.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Jul 2014)

Same here, except mine are now over 2 months old. Superb wheels compared to stock on my Defy 1. I am awaiting my new steed and will most definitely be putting the Zonda's on the new one and the Fulcrum 7's onto the Defy. I thnk they're that good in fairness.


----------



## 2old2care (4 Aug 2014)

Jaye said:


> I am now the proud owner of a set of these bad boys! So let the silly questions begin. I have used the spacer provided and fitted my 9 speed Shimano cassette on the 11 speed hub my gears will not now rail across to the small cog, is it just a case of adjusting my limit screws or have i made a balls up? Do I need to use the spacer provided at all? Heeeeelp im gagging to get out and spin 'em.
> 
> Cheers gang


Am I reading this right, a Shimano cassette on a Campag freehub!

Wow I didn't know that campag now did a Shimano fitment for their wheels.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Aug 2014)

2old2care said:


> Am I reading this right, a Shimano cassette on a Campag freehub!
> 
> Wow I didn't know that campag now did a Shimano fitment for their wheels.


 
Campag do 2 versions of this wheelset. A Campag freehub and a Shimano/SRAM freehub. So you're technically not reading it right as it's not a Shimano cassette on a Campag freehub at all.


----------



## MrWill (4 Aug 2014)

Liking the Zondas so far. They make a really weird whooshing noise at high speed 
Best wheels I've had. Gone from R501, Fulcrum 5 and now these. Absolutely the best by far.
Find myself not wanting to use the brakes so I don't wear them down ha...


----------



## bpsmith (4 Aug 2014)

That'll be the aero spokes. I often think that there's a car behind waiting to pass and it's the spokes in the wind.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Aug 2014)

MrWill said:


> Liking the Zondas so far. They make a really weird whooshing noise at high speed
> Best wheels I've had. Gone from R501, Fulcrum 5 and now these. Absolutely the best by far.
> Find myself not wanting to use the brakes so I don't wear them down ha...



It's a cool sound


----------



## petergc (1 Sep 2014)

Hi guys. 

While this subject is still warm id like to upgrade my wheel set but first. 

I have a Trek Madone 2.1 with the Stock wheels, 
Alloy hubs w/Bontrager Approved alloy rims
Tyres
Bontrager R1, 700x23c. 

I want to upgrade my wheels and I've looked at the Zondas. I can't find any info on the stock wheels anywhere. 
I really only want to compare so I'd like to see specs before I buy. 
Can anyone help me out here please


----------

